# New Avic (pink toe) setup, no web?



## MikeSneaks (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a few questions about my Pink Toe that I have purchased a few days ago. I bought my T from a local pet store where he/she was in a     fairly small enclosure. The T had many webs and now with being in its new tank i haven't seen it make any. Is this normal? 

I changed the substrate today to the coconut fiber from bark where I originally purchased the T he said t use bark. But then after reading many forums on here the bark isn't good at all. Could that potentially be another reason?

In addition to that I placed a couple of crickets inside the tank as well but he/she hasn't eaten any yet and it has been about 4 days since purchase. The T seems very shy and it hard for me to even try to get him/her to move. Since I am a novice at this could he/she be getting ready to molt? Could this just be the stress from the new environment?

As you can see from the pictures that I provided I have a 10 gallon tank which is split between my T and a Pacman ( South American horned frog). There is glass separating the 2 which I constructed. Will this effect how my T acts? Should I purchase a separate tank?

Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101489
View attachment 101490


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 4, 2012)

That T looks quite fat for an Avic, so it 's probably not hungry at all. As for the tank - Avics are arboreals that climb in live in trees as the name suggests, that hide on the ground is hence useless. Provide more climbing chances and decorate with some artificial plants maybe to give the T something to achor its webbing on to. Regarding the divided tank, that's probably not a good idea, but the others will certainly have more insight on that subject.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Apr 4, 2012)

idk whether or not the split tank idea is a problem... lots of people say that its a bad idea, but I USE one that is constructed VERY properly and is water tight.. i know neither animal is getting into the others space.  when i read your question the only thing i think of , other than the usual "give it some time" speech (which may INDEED be the case) is that the enclosure looks WAY huge for that t. Also, maybe that one little piece of wood isnt enough for it. Try getting a cork bark slab and putting it in there at an angle or something. Mine like the pieces to crawl and perch on and anchor their webs off of. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101494

	

		
			
		

		
	
  note how the wood has holes drilled through as well... it was actually a good idea because my avics like maneuvering in and out of them.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 4, 2012)

Agree with Storm.

I found out that you need to provide area's for your avic to web. Right now the most likely plce for it, would be one of the upper most corners. Id suggest added some decor to the upper corners, so that it has more than just the corner to web onto.


I dont see a problem using a split tank. Most people have bad things to say about split tanks, but ignore them. All you need to know, is that if you didnt split the tank properly, your going to lose a pet. I also dont know if I'd split a tank between a frog and a Tarantula, but I say that as Im ignorant of frogs.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!

You JUST bought this tarantula.  In my experiences, heavy webbers don't web up overnight.  Just give it some time and let it adjust to its new home.

You'll definitely want to keep the animals in separate tanks.  I have no idea what your divider looks like, but generally it isn't a good idea since the spider can possible squeeze through to the other side and become a meal for a pacman(or the pacman can become a meal for the spider!).  A 5.5 gallon should suffice.

Also, remove the crickets.  Once you have your spider in its new home, let it adjust.  You don't need to worry about feeding it for at least a week(yours is incredibly fat, so I'd suggest letting it slim down a tad before feeding).

Another suggestion, try some different hides.  The one on the ground probably won't get used too much.  If you can get a hollow tube of cork bark to stick in the tank at an angle, that would probably make the spider feel much more secure if it needs to hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phlerr (Apr 4, 2012)

I would give it some time to settle into its new enclosure. I bought a pink toe myself about a week ago (my 5th T) and I still haven't tried to feed it yet. I usually wait about a week or so before trying to feed to let things settle down a bit. Also the enclosure I used was an acrylic display case designed for dolls from Michael's.........can't beat a cheap DIY cage . I did notice mine has just started a little web building yesterday but the best thing I can tell you is that with T's patience is a virtue, they operate on their own schedule not ours. But I'll keep you posted since ours was purchased around the same time. Good luck


----------



## MikeSneaks (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks all for the insight!!!!! As you can see I am noob at this. Trying to learn the ins and outs as quickly as possible to insure a successful the life of this T. I will defiantly take those crickets out now and feed them to the Pac.  I am going to run to the store now and see if I can grab some cork board and couple of other items to ensure a snug living environment for him to web up in. I do appreciate all the insight!!!!! Thanks!

---------- Post added 04-04-2012 at 02:58 PM ----------

Awesome! thanks yes and I will keep you posted on my situation as well. Thanks again for the help! Ill post more pics of what the improved tank looks like.





Phlerr said:


> I would give it some time to settle into its new enclosure. I bought a pink toe myself about a week ago (my 5th T) and I still haven't tried to feed it yet. I usually wait about a week or so before trying to feed to let things settle down a bit. Also the enclosure I used was an acrylic display case designed for dolls from Michael's.........can't beat a cheap DIY cage . I did notice mine has just started a little web building yesterday but the best thing I can tell you is that with T's patience is a virtue, they operate on their own schedule not ours. But I'll keep you posted since ours was purchased around the same time. Good luck


----------



## natebugman (Apr 4, 2012)

First things first. You just got the tarantula and put it in a new home. Most of them take a while to get settled and start webbing. Some a few days, some a few weeks. Don't stress about that.

That said, I have some other suggestions for you. You can take them or not:

-If that is grapevine, I encourage you to remove it and replace it with something made from cork bark. I've had grapevine grow mold in cages with my desert T's. I hate to have a spider build a beautiful web and then have to tear it down because I'm afraid the mold on the wood is going to overtake the whole cage.
-I'm gonna go along with everyone else on the split cage. It might work, but is it worth taking the chance?
-As for the crickets, everyone says don't put crickets in a new cage. I don't buy that at all. After I put a spider in a new cage, I'll put a cricket in with it to indicate to the spider that this is a good place to build a nest because there's food here. Is that too complex for the spider? I don't know. Most of them eat very quickly. Now, if they don't eat after an hour or so, or they seem fearful or stressed by the cricket, I remove it.
-The hide on the cage floor: your versicolor probably won't use it, but the crickets will love it. You could try hot gluing it to the side of the cage and see if she'd use it. I've seen singapore blues and pokies use them. Might work for an Avic.
-If your cage only opens at the top, try to put decorations, bark, etc., well below the top. Most of the time, in my experience, you think, its arboreal, it lives in trees...better put everything as high as possible. So your T finds a nice place to sit just under the lid and begins to make a web. "Oh Yeah!" Until you go to feed her, and you can barely open her cage and when you do, you rip her new nest to little white shreds. Hopefully...that's the key word...if you decorate lower, she will find a spot below the lid to build. But it doesn't always work. Sometimes they just make a beeline for the top and start building. That's why I like cages with more than one door.
-One more word of advice: For everything you figure out in this hobby, there will be at least one more mystery, one more worry, one more species you have to have...try not to stress out too much, enjoy them for what they are, learn what you can, share what you learn, and try not to be an ass about it. Oh, and always be on the lookout for things that would make good tarantula cages. Never know when you might need another one. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

